# x264 10 bit error  !!



## shahzaib (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

We've install x264 --with-10bit depth support & installed ffmpeg 2.8.8. Both are done via ports but still 10bit error is occuring on encoding :

http://prntscr.com/cqwnse

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2016)

Did you build multimedia/x264 or multimedia/libx264? It's the libx264 that's used by ffmpeg.


----------



## shahzaib (Oct 7, 2016)

I built with libx264 & enabled 10bit with make config command but didn't worked out. Though, issue is fixed now. Solution :

- deinstall libx264 & ffmpeg from ports
- install libx264 using "pkg install libx264"
- install ffmpeg from ports

Thanks !!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2016)

shahzaib said:


> - deinstall libx264 & ffmpeg from ports
> - install libx264 using "pkg install libx264"
> - install ffmpeg from ports


That's odd. The option is turned off by default so the package doesn't have it enabled.

```
HI10P=off: Enable High 10 Profile 10-bit encoding
```


----------



## shahzaib (Oct 7, 2016)

strange but its working now.


----------

